# UBER hasn't paid me for last 2 weeks.



## uberOtt (Jun 9, 2015)

I started as Uber driver in Ottawa 3 weeks back. They haven't paid me for the weeks of June-8 and June-15. Now, it is third week running. It happened to any other folks? Oh well, my direct deposit info is all good but no pay. I shot an email to Uber but they hardly respond. What I make is slave labour, getting $675 from 90 trips before Uber commission and $1 SF. At least, I like to get paid.


----------



## SantaFe_Uber (May 13, 2015)

Stay persistent, don't over e-mail, and be somewhat polite. Make sure your info is updated in the vault. Did you see a time where they credited a penny to your account?


----------



## uberOtt (Jun 9, 2015)

They never credited any penny to my account.


----------



## SantaFe_Uber (May 13, 2015)

I would definitely check your bank account info in the settings then; when they verify a bank account they deposit 00.01 in the account to verify and it should show up on a statement "Raiser Verify"


----------



## uberOtt (Jun 9, 2015)

I do not see any "Raiser verify" on my statement. Something is missing on their part.


----------



## SantaFe_Uber (May 13, 2015)

Do you have a local office? If so, pay them a visit!


----------



## uberOtt (Jun 9, 2015)

I visited local office last Monday, and they said I would receive the payment this week. I even received the week-2 payment info to my mail, not the first one. Whatever it is, no money is deposited in my account.


----------



## SantaFe_Uber (May 13, 2015)

An email like this?


----------



## uberOtt (Jun 9, 2015)

Santa, I haven't received any mail like that.


----------



## SantaFe_Uber (May 13, 2015)

uberOtt said:


> Santa, I haven't received any mail like that.


Try updating your bank information at vault.uber.com or visiting your local office again!
I wish I were santa, your wish would already be granted.


----------



## uberOtt (Jun 9, 2015)

lol


----------



## Roverdallasman (May 18, 2015)

This is my third week driving for Uber. My first weeks check was deposited with no problem. My Friday's check was never deposited. I have been e-mailing since Friday afternoon and get bs responses like did you change anything. NO. Also my Lyft check was deposited on Wednesday with no problem. I will be going to the Dallas office on Monday to get some kind of answer i hope. I won't be driving for Uber much longer if this is how they operate.


----------



## Rara (Oct 5, 2015)

uberOtt said:


> I started as Uber driver in Ottawa 3 weeks back. They haven't paid me for the weeks of June-8 and June-15. Now, it is third week running. It happened to any other folks? Oh well, my direct deposit info is all good but no pay. I shot an email to Uber but they hardly respond. What I make is slave labour, getting $675 from 90 trips before Uber commission and $1 SF. At least, I like to get paid.


I am having the same problem not a single dollar in my bank


----------



## SUNNY KUMAR (Nov 7, 2016)

Dear all 

pls help me i am not able to edit or update my bank account from vault and mail to uber team these also sad to update from vault


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

Resurrecting a dead post from a year ago........good going........*clapping*


----------



## forqalso (Jun 1, 2015)

shittydrake said:


> Resurrecting a dead post from a year ago........good going........*clapping*


So what? Someone was asking for help and you need to act as the self-appointed date checker. What does the time between two posts have to do with anything?

Sunny, maybe you need to go in to uber's office if your account can't be updated online.


----------

